# Is this frog too skinny?



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I have had these frogs for a little over a year. When i bought them they were all about "teenagers" and the breeder said that one of them is a little smaller because he is a little younger. So i thought after a while he will grow up and get bigger. The other two frogs have always been a good size but this frog is a bit smaller. I took pictures of him before a feeding so you can see his size. Should i quarantine him or is he just a little lean? Thanks, If any other info is needed please ask.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

He looks thin to me . I would separate and quarantine him , feed him heavy with flies and larvae and send out cultures for testing asap .


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I would imagine your talking about a fecal test. I can try and get a sample when i get him in quarantine. Does anyone else think this is necessary? if so who is a good vet to get this done to or where can i find one? Thanks



jpg said:


> He looks thin to me . I would separate and quarantine him , feed him heavy with flies and larvae and send out cultures for testing asap .


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

jpg said:


> He looks thin to me . I would separate and quarantine him , feed him heavy with flies and larvae and send out cultures for testing asap .


This is pretty solid advice. 
Had he be eating well? Have you noticed any bullying?


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah i immediately thought quarantine him to see if i can gain some weight on him. I feed them every monday wednesday and friday a good amount of food. They normally all eat them pretty quickly and find any leftovers later on. I also notice the small one jumping around trying to stuff himself with flies. If anything i see him jumping on or stealing flies from the bigger ones. He does not act sick or bullied he seems just like the other frogs.



Aldross said:


> This is pretty solid advice.
> Had he be eating well? Have you noticed any bullying?


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

While waiting on tests i would up the feedings to daily with a feeding station. Maybe every other day do ff larvae. There is a good sticky on that in the feeding section. Id link it for you but it's a pain on a tablet.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I will look it up. I will move him to quarantine tomorrow and start feeding him. I already have the tub set up with moss, leaves, plant clippings and springs so i just have to get him in there. Is there someone on dendroboard who does tests or is it best to look for something local?



Aldross said:


> While waiting on tests i would up the feedings to daily with a feeding station. Maybe every other day do ff larvae. There is a good sticky on that in the feeding section. Id link it for you but it's a pain on a tablet.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

Dendrobati has it all for you to mail off. Very convenient kit and it tells you what to do. 
http://www.dendrobati.com/#!medicalcenter/cgy5


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry for asking so much but am i doing a fecal test or a chytrid/rana test? I just ask because if he has a parasite eating its food how would these tests help? Thanks



Aldross said:


> Dendrobati has it all for you to mail off. Very convenient kit and it tells you what to do.
> dendrobati


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

That form is for many things. I would run more than just a fecal. You can call Brad and I'm certain he would give you more info on what all tests that form is for. You just take the samples check the boxes for what tests you want and include a money order for the amount of all the combined tests. The prices per test are on the sheet. If you are only interested in a fecal then a good vet should be able to do that.


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

Not trying to be difficult but is the other tests worth it? I know rather be safe then sorry, but if he has been with the others for over a year and has been skinny for that long the odds of him having an infectious disease would not be to high or the others would also have problems am i correct? Thanks for all the help and i hope you understand.



Aldross said:


> That form is for many things. I would run more than just a fecal. You can call Brad and I'm certain he would give you more info on what all tests that form is for. You just take the samples check the boxes for what tests you want and include a money order for the amount of all the combined tests. The prices per test are on the sheet. If you are only interested in a fecal then a good vet should be able to do that.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess being safer than sorry would be my option . I'm thinking whatever the issue the group has a good immune system and isn't having a hard time fighting off the problem if there is one . It will only take one stressor to possibly effect the rest of the group . I think whatever the turn out is it is more likely you will have to treat the group .


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

I had a bunch of extra fruit flies so i fed them a bigger feeding yesterday and when i looked at him this morning he already looked a little bigger. I still will move him into a quarantine tank and try feeding him more to see how it goes. Will a 15 quart container with moss, two small plant clippinhs and a bunch of leaves be okay? Thanks


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

How much have you been feeding on that schedule and how long have they been on this schedule. If he/she is being stressed buy bullying you may not see it only the result if this frog is already stressed I would move the other two as to not stress this one much further get the fecals done treat as directed on all 3 do you know the sex of these frogs at this point


----------



## Matecho (Dec 16, 2013)

They have been on this schedule for about 8 months. I feed probably around 100 flies each feeding. I would doubt there would be bullying but it is possible. Is it that much better to move the other two or will moving him be okay? There are 2 males for sure most likely three but the other one is not for sure. 



dartsanddragons said:


> How much have you been feeding on that schedule and how long have they been on this schedule. If he/she is being stressed buy bullying you may not see it only the result if this frog is already stressed I would move the other two as to not stress this one much further get the fecals done treat as directed on all 3 do you know the sex of these frogs at this point


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I would personally move the other two and reduce the amount of stress to the thinner one as moving him will cause more stress I would start feeding daily as 100 fruit flies crawling all over the place can be stressfull as well feed a smaller amount more often and get some larve from your cultures to feed this frog I would still get the decals done regardless of his improvement it's just good practice if they come back treat them all in separate quarantine gut and sterilize the tank and begin again if they come back clean keep them separate to avoid further problems


----------



## raelilphil (Dec 22, 2014)

I also have a skinny frog, but I see him eat more than the others. I call it "him" because it's a suspected male, but I honestly have no real idea.

What does frog bullying look like? Sorry if I'm hijacking a thread, but I am having similar concerns.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

If your frog is in the same situation then there could be aggression from tank mates, jumping on him, pushing him away from food holding him down just to name a few more time than not you may never see it but the result could be a frog that is thinner or smaller then the others if caught early enough and addressed the frog may continue to grow normally if you wait too long not so much look at all of the comments above regarding quarantine and the importance of fecals as long as the frog is healthy and given proper food and supplements they should rebound


----------

